# آخر "الإعجازات" الإسلامية في الأذن اليسرى!



## اليعازر (10 يناير 2012)

*تمتليء المنتديات هذه الأيام بأخبار الأطفال المولودين ولفظة الله متشكلة في أذنهم اليسرى!!( ولماذا اليسرى لا أحد يعرف) وهذا نموذج لهكذا نوع من الأخبار:*


2012/01/09






وضعت سيدة مصرية فى قرية (بسطة) فى قضاء (ايل) بمحافظة معان الأردنية (250 كيلو مترا جنوب عمان) مولودا ظهر على أذنه اليسرى لفظ الجلالة  "الله".

وذكرت صحيفة "الغد" الأردنية اليوم الاثنين أن العائلة استقبلت مولودها الجديد بسعادة بالغة، مستبشرين خيرا بعد تنبههم إلى أن الشكل الداخلي لأذن الطفل "محمد" يرتسم بها لفظ الجلالة "الله".

وأشار والد الطفل ربيع محمد سليمان إلى أن ولادة طفله كانت طبيعية، بيد أنه سيبقى مميزا ومحط أنظار الناس لتجسد كلمة (الله) على أذنه اليسرى وبشكل واضح.

وقال: "إن هذه العلامة التي ميزت مولوده الجديد، مكرمة إلهية من الله سبحانه وتعالى"، مبينا أن حمل ابنه للفظ الجلالة على أذنه مدعاة اعتزاز وفخر، معربا عن أمله في أن تكون وحسب تعبيره "فأل" خيرعليه وعلى أسرته.

http://www.kelmetnamag.com/article/36481/مولود-مصرى-بالأردن-مرسوم-على-أذنه-لفظ-الجلالة/

*المضحك في الأمر أنه وبطريقة بحث بسيطة نجد أن 90 بالمئة من البشر يمكن تؤيل الانحناءات المتشكلة في أذنهم اليسرى الى لفظة الله في العربية..فلا اعجاز ولا شيء خارق للعادة ...بل هو تشبث المسلمين المساكين بأي شيء..أي شيء لا يهم أذن يسرى..حبة طماطم ....وشم على بقرة ..أي شيء المهم أن يثبتوا لأنفسهم اعجازات وهمية ...ويقولون مندهشين : سبحان الله..*


*سبحان الله...هذه مجموعة من الآذان اليسرى الغير اسلامية والتي يمكن ببساطة ملاحظة التشكيل عليهاوقد قمت بتجميعها عشوائياً عن النت..فيا مثبت العقول ..ارحمنا:
*









































..


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2012)

الموضوع المناسب في المكان المناسب ههههههههههه 
ربنا يشفي 
مرسي أليعازر للموضوع  ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يناير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

:big4:

:12F616~137:
​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 يناير 2012)

*:36_1_4:
ليه كده حرام عليك
إنت معندكش شفقة
كده برضوا طفيت فرحتهم
يا فرحة ما تمت
*​


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الموضوع المناسب في المكان المناسب ههههههههههه
> ربنا يشفي
> مرسي أليعازر للموضوع  ​



فعلا ربنا يشفيهم من الوهم اللي عايشينه

مرسي لمرورك وتعليقك روزيتا.

.


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :big4:
> 
> ...



هههههه...هي حاجة تضحك فعلا

ربنا يفتح عقولهم المقفلة..

مرسي عالتقييم....الرب يباركك.

.


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *:36_1_4:
> ليه كده حرام عليك
> إنت معندكش شفقة
> كده برضوا طفيت فرحتهم
> ...



ههههه.. لا رحمة مع تغييب العقل..

الادهى من ذلك ، جميع "المنتديات" (وحتى بعض وكالات الانباء) تتناقل الخبر على أنه اعجاز....ربنا يهدي.

مرسي لمرورك وتقييمك.

الرب يباركك.


.


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 يناير 2012)

*موتني من الضحك ههههههههه

للأسف مقدرتش اقيم موضوعك

ميرسي استاذي​*


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد ضحكنتى موز مش موت كمان
ههههههههههههههه
يالا اهو بيصبرو روحهم شوية


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

karima قال:


> *موتني من الضحك ههههههههه
> 
> للأسف مقدرتش اقيم موضوعك
> 
> ميرسي استاذي​*



شر البلية ما يضحك...مساكين.

تقيمك وصل بمرورك كريمه.

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## اليعازر (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد ضحكنتى موز مش موت كمان
> ههههههههههههههه
> يالا اهو بيصبرو روحهم شوية



(إنما للصبر حدود) وحدودهم العقل

والعقلاء قلائل...ربنا يهدي.

مرسي لمرورك وتقييمك رانيا

ربنا يباركك.


.


----------

